# Spare Parts - Information needed - can you help me please



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,



Can you spare me a minute do you think.

I am absolutely disgusted with the way spare parts take so long to arrive in this country, or be available.

Now I know that the Insurance Companies, together with the National Caravan Council and the Caravan Club and various other bodies held a meeting yesterday and on their agenda was SPARE PARTS and the time it takes to get them, probably cost etc., etc.,

I would like some input - but it had better be off-list I would think, unless you think the subject is something everyone should know about - if off list my address is carol (at) carolweaver.co.uk

1 Are you/have you been waiting for spare parts in the
last year
2 Which manufacturer was involved
3 How long did you have to wait
4 Do you think this was reasonable?

I am waiting for a front and a rear bumper and some various bits skirt they call them and a wheel arch - all what I would have considered stock items, at least the bumpers and wheel arches at least.

The rear bumper is now in stock but we are STILL waiting for the front and a bit of skirt.

I reported the incident (accident) on March 29th, the repair was turned down whilst we were in Europe and we returned home and it was again reported to Comfort Insurance (Norwich Union) on 2nd April. 

I know this is not a very long time when you measure it up to the time some people have waited, having been on the list for a while, and hearing the stories of problems, and knowing the insurance companies are also trying to address it. I would like to have more ammunition to offer them in their fight.

So if you have a few minutes, please write and let me know your problems with the dealers/manufacturers.



Carol
:wav:
:wav:


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

*Spare parts*

Carol,
I lost it with my dealer, Lowdnham after about the third telephone chase.

I mailed the manufacturer direct (Germany) and had parts posted to me.

It may cost a bit in delivery for the larger items but worth asking.

Tip.
If a foreign manufacturer try this.

Use http://world.altavista.com/tr

Use simple sentences and translate. Then translate back to English.
I used this working with Spain, Italy and Germany a few years back.

Terry 
(French translation is Toweling. This is why the double translate)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Spare parts*

My spare parts took only a few weeks to arrive from the manufacturers in Germany(Hymer B544) this included a front cowl which had to be laid up as none were available ex stock! The delay was the insurers getting their corporate asses into gear and arrange the engineer's visit. The engineer approved repairs the same day and phoned me to advise me. And 
Brownhills ordered by fax the same day. :lol:


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

It has taken Brownhills 2 weeks just to order my parts, and only then because I sent 2 e-mails to the manufacturer in France as Brownhills did not appear to be doing anything about it.
I also have to wait up to another 6 weeks for it to be delivered to them.
Eddie :angryfire: :edfirst: angry9: :thin: :thin: angry9:


----------

